# Jade x Vada: 1st spawn



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Yay!! Woke up yesterday morning 2 a tank FULL of eggs, so now we wait & see....
So far, Jade has been a good daddy-2-b, and is diligently nest keeping. My biggest concern is that he has missed several falling eggs (hopefully he'll realize this & put them back in his nest!), which as a 1st time breeder, leads me to my question... Will the fallen eggs still hatch? I don't have any snails or shrimp in the tank, so they're not in danger of being eaten.... There are still quite a few eggs remaining in the nest (as well as some free-floaters), but can't really tell how many r there... I do hope I haven't lost this spawn...
http://[URL=http://s783.photobucket.com/user/wolf_girl76/media/The%20Bettas/4F19D43B-DDE3-42DB-9AEC-CCBEEDAB4F9D.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Great... hope it works out for you.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Thx! Me 2, lol... I'm learning as I go 4 sure!! One thing I've realized about breeding is, u can research & plan thoroughly, but it doesn't fully stick until u actually experience ur first spawn! I have read & read about breeding, but still have so many questions that research doesn't answer 4 me! 
I still have no idea how many eggs are still floating, because his bubbles have gotten very deep, and he has already let so many sink! I wish I knew whether those on the bottom will continue 2 develop & hatch, or if they are lost.... I know there are quite a few still floating outside of the nest, but he's not really paying attention 2 those. What's the next step? He is a first timer, so maybe he's confused? Any ideas?


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

So am I. I've been doing research and trying to go 'by the book' but you have a good point.

All I can say is he might be ignoring those eggs is probably because they've either stopped developing or weren't fertile to begin with. 

You plan on keeping any if they do hatch?


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

I do plan on keeping 2 girls & atleast 1 boy.... I'm eager 2 see what colors we end up with, since mom & dad's colors are so different from eachother!!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

My pair's colors are different too. Cole is a dragon delta with butterfly markings and Myra is a turquoise veiltail. 

I'm hoping some have the marble pattern since butterfly is variation. I'm more than likely going to keep a female and then turn her brothers and sisters over to an aquarium store.

Still, having parents with different colors and markings should be interesting.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

TealHoundogg.... Have your fry hatched yet? I haven't checked mine yet this morning, but it's been close to 48hrs since spawning, so hopefully we'll have fry 2day ;-)


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

To be honest, I'm re-conditioning my bettas, so there aren't any eggs or fry just yet. I had put Cole and Myra together but it didn't work out. If Cole got too close he panicked and went the opposite direction or snapped at Myra. She mostly stared at him and flared once.

I think the second time will probably work out since both have showed more interest each other than they did before.

Neither of them aren't really aggressive so that's a good thing but I'm still nervous about putting them back together.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh, ok... I thought u'd spawned them already!! Lol... My bad!! Vada is doing great, but Jade has terrible fin damage from her :-( 
It will b a while b4 I try him again.... Gonna let his wounds heal. 
If this spawn doesn't work out, I may try her with Merlin... He's my purple VT, but is a little bit more agressive than Jade. He may be a better match 4 her, tho I'm still hoping 4 fry outta her & Jade


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

No problem, it was an honest mistake. Sounds like Vada did a number on Jade. I have heard about females snapping at males, so it's not unusual.


My female Myra is more skittish than some females...she was 2 months old when I got her and was in a tank with her sisters, so I have no idea what that was like. She had stress bars and some trust issues but has gotten better since then. 

Sounds like Vada might have an alpha type personality.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> Sounds like Vada might have an alpha type personality.


She is sorta bossy in her tank, lol... A bug got in there & she demolished it!!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

did they hatch? some males can be sloppy


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Yikes...hope it works out.

Oh, I saw in your signature you're a Native American horse trainer.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> Yikes...hope it works out.
> 
> Oh, I saw in your signature you're a Native American horse trainer.


I'm not a true native horse trainer, lol... My signature is a quote by GaWani PonyBoy, who is an accomplished trainer, author & holds clinics. His approach 2 training is unique, gentle & earns complete trust from the horse. I truly admire his work, and am an advocate of natural horsemanship. There are several good trainers, that don't "brainwash" their fans.... (Pirelli does). I'm not crazy about Pat Pirelli, who has methods that some view as borderline cruel. Natural horsemanship is about understanding the horse, knowing what behaviors mean, and guiding the horse to trust & view u as leader of his/her herd... Without harsh treatment


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Oh, I see... I have Native American in my family(Blackfoot & Cherokee). I was also in a training program where students learned how to ride, brush and care for horses. It was great...

So... have the eggs hatched?


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Not that I can tell. The free-floaters are the ones I'm able 2 monitor easily... But I'm not sure if they were some of the 1st or last eggs...


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Oh, I see. They might not hatch until later in the day.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

IF they hatch, lol... I still can't tell how many are tho


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

True, the suspense can be hard to withstand. I've read about some people miscounting and find out they had more eggs than previously thought.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

So far no fry :-( 
The 72 hr mark (from 1st embrace) is coming quick, and I see no sign of life in there, other than Jade, still tending his nest. I really hope that this 1st spawn isn't a total failure... Vada is recovering nicely, so in a few days I'll start conditioning her again. I'm wondering if maybe Jade is just inexperienced & either didn't fertilize the eggs properly, or lost the good ones by letting them sink! I'm still learning as I go, so maybe next time we'll have a better outcome. I'm not gonna pull him just yet tho, in hopes that the remaining eggs may just be from later embraces (?) and slow hatching. I will keep monitoring the situation throughout the day, and go from there. With any luck, there will be fry by this evening. I'll let ya'll know....


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope it works out. Sounds like they might be infertile, but you can always try again.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Well.... calling this 1st spawn a failure. It has been well over 72 hrs since their final embrace, and still no sign of life, tho Jade is still tending to his nest & the remaining eggs. I'm guessing they're infertile :-( 
Should I clean the spawn tank at this point & start reconditioning, or wait a couple more days?


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

So sorry... 

If you want to clean the tank and start over, go for it.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> So sorry...
> 
> If you want to clean the tank and start over, go for it.


I did read that if the water temp is just a couple degrees cooler, fry can take longer 2 hatch... I think I'll wait another couple days & see. My son destroyed the sticker thermometer on my spawn tank, and the heater is dial-type (no temp marks), so I may have it a bit cooler than ideal :-( I did turn it up a little, so maybe that was the prob... I'll check back in a couple hrs & see if it made a dif


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Oh ok. Sorry your sticker thermometer was ruined.

Let's hope this isn't a total loss.


----------

